# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  TMS470 Module update - support for 288 and VF48

## mohamed73

*TMS470 Module update - support for 288 and VF48*  *Latest Update:* *- support for ALL units based on TMS470..288 and TMS470..VF48* 
So, summing up we support ALL versions   *Latest Models:*   *- Ford, 1500 RDS Medialess, 6C1T-18C838-AJ, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 5000C Tape - KW2000, 6S61-18K876-AJ, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - GGDS D+, 8S7T-18C815-AA, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - GGDS, 6C1T-18C815-AJ, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - GGDS, 8C1T-18C815-AA, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - KW2000, 6S61-18C815-AJ, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - KW2000, 7M5T-18C815-BA, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - KW2000, 8M5T-18C815-AA, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD, 8S7T-18C815-AC, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 7M5T-18C815-AB, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, C394-CDI-RECT-KW2000, 8V4T-18C939-CE, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CD1-ISLAND-GGDS, 7S7T-18C939-AF, CDX-FS34XAF, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CD6-ISLAND-GGDS, 7M5T-18C939-BE, CDX-FC34XBE, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CDI-ISLAND-GGDS, 7S7T-18C939-AE, CDX-FS34XAE, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CDI-ISLAND-GGDS, 7S7T-18C939-CA, CDX-FS34XCA, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CDI-ISLAND-KW2000, 7M5T-18C939-JD, CDX-FS307JD, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CDI-RECT-KW2000, 7M5T-18C939-AD, CDX-FS214AD, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, CD3XX-CDI-RECT-KW2000, 7M5T-18C939-AE, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, General TMS470R1VF288 based - version 1, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, General TMS470R1VF288 based - version 2, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, General TMS470R1VF48 based - version 1, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, General TMS470R1VF48 based - version 2, TMS470R1VF48 by Sony  - V series
- Ford, General TMS470xxx689, TMS470xxx689 by Visteon  - V series* 
If you don't see your radio part number in list, check what's cpu inside and choose one of general models. 
Example of TMS470..288 decoding:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and install:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
Till next update..* *Martech Team*

----------

